# FJMC - Fatima Jinnah Medical College



## Lisa (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

Can anyone who goes to FMJC tell me how it is? howz the faculty? what's the exam system - when are the exams held - quarterly? semester-wise? or annually? And what's the success rate of the FMJC grads? How's FMJC's hostel? What advise would you give to someone who'd be going to study there?

I'd appreciate your comments...


----------



## zulara (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm in my first year at FJMC and luckily just saw your post. I applied last year under the self finance scheme and ended up getting into FJ. Honestly I was hesitant at first since it wasnt my first choice and due to the fact that its an all girls school but my experience has been overall positive thankfully. 


Faculty- The faculty are clearly quite experienced seeing as how FJ is an extremely established government school. The majority of them are FJ grads themselves or have gone to KE or Allama Iqbal so have been through the govt schooling experience and know what you are going through. As for friendliness and helpfulness I would say like anything else there is clearly going to be a range. Most of the professors I have met are pretty helpful overall but there are a few that arent exactly the nicest but that is something that you are going to find anywhere. Like everyone else, the professors are going to be curious about you if you are a foreigner (i am assuming you are) and will ask you a million questions about why you came to pk and when and basically your life story. Also there is a mentality that foreigners are arrogant and dont work that hard but if you prove that you are not like that you should be fine. First impressions also matter a lot so I would recommend just working hard and studying from the get go so that they realize that you are here to study and just do your best. I would say as long as you treat the professors with respect and just work hard they will overall be helpful and you shouldnt have any problems. 

Exams- There are normal tests that you have throughout the year and I would say on average you have an anatomy test every 10 days and a biochemistry and physiology test every 2-3 weeks. The normal exams usually consist of a written part and a viva or oral exam. Then there are additional exams held at the end of the year called sendup exams or what in the US are finals and those test everything that you have learned all year. And then after that at the end of the year there are professional exams which every MBBS student has to take as well. 

FJMC Grads- I would say the success rate for FJ grads is pretty high. I did a lot of research and talked to a lot of people when I had gotten in because I was deciding between CMH and FJ and I wasnt sure which one to choose and the constant advice that I got was that FJ is well established meaning that its well recognized within Pakistan but also its established as an institution outside of Pakistan as well. I'm not sure if you are planning on practicing in Pakistan or in the US or elsewhere but I do know that since FJ is comparatively older than the other medical colleges in Pk many grads have gone on to take the USMLE and have done extremely well so in terms of the success rate of grads I would say that that is something that no one really doubts. Also I'm only in my first year but its clear that FJ prepares you well for the future- the faculty has a high standard for the students, the curriculum is rigorous and theres a high level of competition which pretty much makes sure you work as hard as possible. 

Hostel- I dont live in the hostel. I am actually living in my parents flat but I have visited the hostel many times because I was considering moving to the hostel. I wouldnt say that its spectacular clearly since its Pk but there are generators so the electricity isnt that much of an issue. The rooms are of a decent size and you are allowed to bring in a cooler and a refrigerator if you want and you can also carpet and paint the rooms if you wish. There isnt internet in the hostel but you can install it if you want although i'm not sure how many people actually have. Mostly girls just use the netcafe that is near the hostel. 

I'm sure that you probably have other questions so let me know if theres anything else that you think of and I'll be happy to help as much as I can. I dont know if you have received your admission yet or are just curious but let me know either way. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2008)

Hi Zulara,

Thank you soo much for your detailed reply.. I really appreciate it! 
You've answered most of my questions and clarified so much 'cause I tried googling info about FJMC but had no luck finding any. I'm really really grateful to you. 

I'm a Canadian of Pakistani origin and I got in FJMC this year under PTAP (even though it wasn't my first choice). Since I didn't have complete info about this med school, I was having hard time deciding whether to study there or not. 

And as you also mentioned in your post, I also have a feeling that most Pakistani teachers and students percieve foreign students as less hard working and careless... which is completely not true!! We are equally as conscientious and dedicated to our programs of study as they are. 

Thanks again for the info!

If I decide to come to FJMC, I'll probably see you there. By the way, when does the academic year start at FJMC?


----------



## zulara (Sep 26, 2007)

Your welcome of course. Congrats on your admission and let me know if you have any other questions. 

The starting date for the academic year changes every year. Last year the first day of classes was January 5th for first year students but we had an orientation type thing on the 2nd of January. 

We are on prep leaves for our professional exams right now but as soon as I hear an exact date or find out I will definitely let you know.


----------



## uguysrcrazy (Oct 27, 2008)

zulara said:


> Your welcome of course. Congrats on your admission and let me know if you have any other questions.
> 
> The starting date for the academic year changes every year. Last year the first day of classes was January 5th for first year students but we had an orientation type thing on the 2nd of January.
> 
> We are on prep leaves for our professional exams right now but as soon as I hear an exact date or find out I will definitely let you know.


FJMC
female jail medical collage lol
arent u guys about to become a university??


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

fjmc university is in rawalpindi


----------



## Hirra (Mar 23, 2009)

hey
i had a question, if u live in canada but have a NICOP card and have a paki passport, can you enter through local system, instead of foreign?


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes I believe you can, however some private schools may choose to base your admission on where you've done your undergraduate/high school from.


----------



## Aiman asif (Aug 29, 2009)

that fatima jinnah university is in rawalpindi and it is not a medical university !

i am still a bit skeptical about their hostels ?
what about the kind of food they serve there ? and the washrooms ? #confused


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

if u are asking about the govt. fatima jinah medical college, then their hostels would not be high class, that is a very old college and located in centre of lahore city, and if u know about govt places here u could imagine how it would be


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

Does anyone know when classes will be starting this year at FJ?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

right now the entry test isnt conducted, how could classes start yet ?


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

I know they havent started yet of course, I'm saying does anyone have any idea _around_ what time will they start? Like maybe late october or early november. Has anyone heard anything about it. I need to book my ticket yo.

Btw: I got into FJ this year under PTAP alhamdulillah.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

in mid november i guess


----------



## Samiya (Oct 10, 2009)

On 2nd December.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

My question doesn't have to do with admissions really (just out of curiosity), but do you guys happen to know what the standard physiology textbook is for FJMC students for first and second year?


----------



## asma (Nov 16, 2009)

when is the last date for registration for Fatima Jinanh i am willing to register but dont have any idea about it


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

I think it would prolly be Guyton. Gannong and Mushtaq are also recommended.



Smeer said:


> My question doesn't have to do with admissions really (just out of curiosity), but do you guys happen to know what the standard physiology textbook is for FJMC students for first and second year?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

Smeer said:


> My question doesn't have to do with admissions really (just out of curiosity), but do you guys happen to know what the standard physiology textbook is for FJMC students for first and second year?


the book is guyton, but they prefer to study Raja and Firduas #wink


----------



## Binte (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi Lisa
I hope you can get back to me
I applied in 2007 but i think i got marks in the 700's .
and i dint get in
please tell me what were your highschool marks or avaerage that you applied with
so that i can get a general idea


----------



## FAIZA BATOOL (Dec 15, 2010)

salam lisa i have also got addmission in fjmc this year .in my opinion fj has experienced faculty.i m happy i got addmission in this college

if it is fatima jinnah medical college then it is 3rd of january


----------



## nash khan (Jan 31, 2011)

hy guys can any1 giv any info abt fjmc hostel coz i got nuthin 4m googlin it so any info will be helpful .i just want to know hows its hostel life,food,roomsn most ov all its environment ...........helppppppp


----------



## nash khan (Jan 31, 2011)

#confused hy guys can any1 giv any info abt fjmc hostel coz i got nuthin 4m googlin it so any info will be helpful .i just want to know hows its hostel life,food,roomsn most ov all its environment ...........helppppppp


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

FJ hostel is good I think compared with other colleges. Theres about 3 or 4 girls per room, but room size is good. As you get into later years, you can have 2 girls per rm, and in final yr, 1 girl per room. The food is pretty good, they give meat everyday, but not really vegetables, you can buy those yourself as there is a place that sells them across from the hostel. Alhamdulillah its pretty clean too, so thats nice. Overall, I give it 3 out of 5 stars.


----------



## nash khan (Jan 31, 2011)

thanks saira101#happy


----------



## lilies1 (Jul 8, 2010)

Assalamualaikum. 
Would anyone happen to know when classes start in Fatimah Jinnah Medical College and is it a good college?? I searched through the internet but could'nt find any info. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aiza01 (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey, my uncle is a lecturer at FJ. he is Dr. Asad.


----------



## blueearth (Aug 28, 2011)

hi
could anybody tell me about entry exam test plz?
is there any entry test sample?


----------



## Saira101 (Mar 8, 2009)

Walaikum assalam lilies1,

Classes will probably start around december this year inshAllah. Yea its a good college, among the best in lahore.


----------



## imahsan (Sep 13, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me the process for self finance in Fjmc or sims?
Any approximated idea about fee structure and merit for self finance? 

I am looking for having admission of my sister there .. i am not sure if she will be able to get admission on open merit as she got 854 marks in her Fsc but i will try to get her admitted on self finance if things went fine.. I will really appericiate if any one of you could guide me as i am not able to see any official website of Fatima jinnah medical college .. 

Also, i got some information about sims that they admit many students on self finance too .. but don't have any clear picture yet ..

Can any one please list up some good private colleges in approximated comparision of "Quality education" VS "Fees" ??

I am sorry if i am being "mr. question mark" but really need help in this regard ..

Bundle of thanks in advance ..


----------



## nash khan (Jan 31, 2011)

can any1 tell me that when is the new session of fjmc going to start .....i searched it alot but couldn't find anything.


----------



## Maira Mansoor (Nov 20, 2011)

can any 1 plz temme the Fee Structure of FJMC... hanks....


----------



## Maira Mansoor (Nov 20, 2011)

can any 1 plz temme the fee structure of FJMC...


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't know about self finance but for open merit it's 65,000 Pak rupee aprox per annum.


----------



## Junai_Dahma (Jul 18, 2011)

Odd question, I know...but how are the bathrooms in the FJ hostel?

one per room or one per floor.... 
floor toilet or seat toilet 
and what are the shower facilities like?

any help is much appreciated!


----------



## saeedanjum (Sep 7, 2010)

Hadia said:


> Don't know about self finance but for open merit it's 65,000 Pak rupee aprox per annum.


RS65000? are you sure about this. In the UHS Prospectus for this year it is showing just over RS14000 for the first year. Here are the extracts from the UHS 2011-12 prospectus:

*FEES AND SUBSCRIPTIONS​*Following fee structure is for institutions under the administrative control of
Health Department, Government of the Punjab, for Session 2011-2012.​​​​*​
*M.B.B.S.​First Year​(in Rs.)​*Admission Fee 200/-
Tuition Fee 11521/-
Miscellaneous Charges 2830/-​*Total 14551​*​​​​/-​
*Second Year​*Tuition Fee 11521/-
Miscellaneous Charges 630/-​*Total 12151/-
Third Year​*Tuition Fee 11521/-
Miscellaneous Charges 830/-​*Total 12351/-
Fourth Year​*Tuition Fee 11521/-
Miscellaneous Charges 630/-​*Total 12151/-
Fifth Year​*Tuition Fee 11521/-
Miscellaneous Charges 730/-​*Total 12251/-​B.D.S​*​​​​​​​​​.​
*First Year​(in Rs.)​*Admission Fee 200/-
Tuition Fee 11521/-
Miscellaneous Charges 2850/-​*Total 14571​*​​​​/-​
*Second Year​*Tuition Fee 11521/-
Miscellaneous Charges 650/-​*Total 12171/-
Third Year​*Tuition Fee 11521/-
Miscellaneous Charges 650/-​*Total 12171/-
Final Year​*Tuition Fee 11521/-
Miscellaneous Charges 650/-​*Total 12171/-​**​​​​_This fee structure is not applicable on Nawaz Sharif Medical College, Gujrat and
Sargodha Medical College, Sargodha, which are constituent colleges of University of_​_
Gujrat and University of Sargodha respectively.
_


----------



## Hadia (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi *saeedanjum, *
*well here is the detail which i myself deposited at the time of my admission in 2009.*

*College fee Rs 20831/- per annum*
*Hostel fee Rs 28900/- per annum*
*Mess Dues Rs 1650 /- per month and now it is 2500/- per month.*


----------



## Sara I (Jul 30, 2014)

*Fatima Jinnah Merit?*

Hi, if you dont me asking, can you tell what your fsc marks were? and did you give the entrance test or Sat 2?


----------



## Asma Sohail (Sep 9, 2014)

I am an overseas Pakistani but I dont have dual nationality. Am I applicable to apply for self finance or PTAP. Also, how do you apply for PTAP?


----------

